# Is it normal for Chi's to have a lazy eye?



## XMyloChihuahuaX (Jan 7, 2014)

My little Mylo has a lazy eye. He has had this ever since We brought him home, what causes it to be lazy? Is it just something they are born with? I think this just makes him have more character  I still think he's absolutely adorable lol. Sometimes you can barely notice it's lazy it's usually when he is laying down or he is excited and his eyes are open wide that you can notice it. Neither of his parents had it.

Any one else's Chi have a lazy eye? 







Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FlaHuahua (Jan 10, 2014)

Mine doesn't but the way their eyes stick out of their cranium and the way they move their eyes and sometimes the white part shows on one side more than the other making it look like a lazy eye.


----------



## XMyloChihuahuaX (Jan 7, 2014)

I think that May be what it is 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

